# is there a cheaper alternative to cambridge/LL?



## Tryingfora4th

I did cambridge a couple of years ago and did pretty well on it. I'd like to do it again but not working atm and with 4 kids money is tight so I'm looking for alternatives.
I have no will power to do a 'normal' diet and have about 4 stone to lose :blush:


----------



## Becwantsababy

There are lots at the moment but some are more like Slim fast with a healthy meal. I can't really remember the names of them but if you google vlcd's then they should come up. As you have done this kind of diet before, you know the protocol etc so I won't mention that. 

I did LL a couple of years ago but have put it all back on and more. To be honest it was more hassle than it was worth as it nearly cost me my relationship (money and the weight re-gain). So I am now looking for a more natural way to lose it. I am starting to eat a lot healthier and am going back to the gym on 01/09/11. I am actually really looking forward to it, although I don't really have any work out clothes that fit!!

Ooh, just remembered one, Exante. Just have a gander and good luck x x


----------



## day_dreamer

My FIL does one called the Key diet (i think) but we couldn't even afford that so we bought all the items from Avidlite.co.uk

They're in the high protein section, and you have to scroll through everything to find the ones marked TMR (total meal replacement) but its so much cheaper than the alternatives!


----------



## Tryingfora4th

I guess I'm looking for a quick fix as the extra belly is getting to me and I've got a bad back since pregnancy so want to shift the bulk fast and then switch to healthy diet and exercise for the long term.


----------



## NomMonster

Tesco do their own brand of meal replacement shakes called ultraslim.


----------



## Becwantsababy

So do asda but they are discgusting!!!! I was literally gagging after each mouthful. 

I have just bought some biggest loser shakes which I will be starting on Monday. 2 a day with 2 x 100cal snacks and a healhty evening meal. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## comotion89

ditto i am going to do biggest loser 2 shakes a day nd helthy meal until payday where if i can i will be going back on cambridge i lost 4 stones in 4 months when i was 19 kept it off till i was 21 im now 22 going on 23 need to be a size 14 again!!!


----------



## Becwantsababy

Unfortunately, I have been ill since sunday so haven't been able to start. 

To be honest comotion, if you like the BL shakes then I would stick with them. Surely they are cheaper than Cambridge. You could always put the money saved into a piggy bank for a new outfit.


----------



## MrsPOP

Try Exante. The shakes taste sooooo much better than LL or Lipotrim and you don't 
have to go to a counsellor to get the shakes, you buy them over the Internet. I did it just before I TTC'd and im waiting for 3 more weeks when I can do it again (you can't do these diets until 12 weeks after childbirth and surgery)


----------

